# Regular Season Game 80 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (33-46) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (46-33)*​*Saturday, April 15, 7:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Mutombo 

*GRIZZLIES*




































Atkins / Jones / Battier / Gasol / Tsakalidis​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to action Saturday when they host the Memphis Grizzlies at Toyota Center. Tip-off is 7:30 p.m. Both teams were last in action Wednesday as Houston (33-46) fell to the Minnesota Timberwolves at home 82-79, while Memphis (46-33) defeated the Bobcats in Charlotte 96-88 to snap a three-game road losing streak.
> 
> Saturday will mark the fourth and final meeting between these two teams, and Memphis has taken every match-up thus far. The Grizz are the top defensive team in the NBA, allowing just 88.4 points a game. You don’t need to look any further than the three previous meetings between these two to see evidence of that.
> 
> ...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Tough game. 

Memphis is trying to win and Houston has nothing to play for except lottery balls.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gee i wonder who wins this one!

:clown:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

the only question in my mind is ... how long will the Grizzlies starters play.. I am guessing 20 minutes max :biggrin:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sure right now Houston's players have summer vacation on their mind, so this one should be over before it starts. I know, that statement does not sound like one coming from a Rockets' fan.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

who started tonight?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Rockets111 said:


> who started tonight?


alston, howard, bogans, mutumbo and wesley


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

wtf it needs to be 
alston
head
bogans
hayes
stromile


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> Tough game.
> 
> Memphis is trying to win and Houston has nothing to play for except lottery balls.


Lottery Balls are tough to get....


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Lottery Balls are tough to get....


I guess we should've started playing for them a long time ago.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we'll get blown out of this match in prob 10 mins


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

and tied at the half time. JVG injected some accuracy medicine into Hou halfway through 2Q


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

nice second quarter 

All tied up at halftime!! Surprisingly enough!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HaHA!......Chant-- "Let's go Rockets, Let's Go!"


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

CHANT: lets go chuck hayes lets go


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

you know what's irritating to me... when you see players who are working hard.. catch you up in the second quarter.. then in the third, when your starters lose the momentum you had gained... in stead of taking them out and playing people that want to try.. you leave the "experienced" players in and get beat in the quarter by 11 freaking points!!

sigh


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> CHANT: lets go chuck hayes lets go


Chuck isn't having a very good rebounding game.. I wish I could see it so that I could figure out why!!! I am thinking JVG, also known as Mr. Frustrating, must have told him he wasn't getting back on defense or something. UGH! I need to move to Houston! LOL


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi guys, I didn't sleep all night, don't expect any intelligent posts from me....


Go Rockets!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

chuck played oright

juwan cant shoot if his life depended on it


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I didn't watch the game, but why does Van Gundy continue to underplay Swift and Hayes (and this time, Head, too)? OK, you hate losing. We get it. But why give Howard and Mutombo heavy minutes? Completely irrational.

Btw, I'm not sure if I buy the "Mutombo is dead" talk. He's still a very good rebounder in limited minutes. With Swift there, he really only needs to play a few minutes per game. However, if he declines this offseason as much as he did last time, there may be a problem.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:spam:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> I didn't watch the game, but why does Van Gundy continue to underplay Swift and Hayes (and this time, Head, too)? OK, you hate losing. We get it. But why give Howard and Mutombo heavy minutes? Completely irrational.


maybe van gundy is trying to boost up juwan;'s stats so they can trade him to another club like NY lol

CD: look isiah.. juwan has avged double double the last 5 games
isiah: mad... here have channing fyre and first round pick for next year


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> :spam:


thats hot


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

cornholio said:


> :spam:




you guys should sleep with this girl to ease the pain that you lost


----------

